# Question about a Rhom's life span



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Just wondering how long do they live if cared for properly? Same with other serras such as macs and elongs, are they the same with pygos?(lifespan). Thanks


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

People here say that rhoms grow about an inch a year, and some rhoms are 14" so at least 14 years


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i think i read somewheres one being 28 y/o, but don't mark my words. I know on some websites I've been on says 20-30 years from what I read, but that does depend on how well of care the piranha receives.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

With proper care, you SHOULD be able to keep them a minimum of 15 years. There are stories out there where a rhom was kept in a zoo aquarium (a small one, at that), where it lived upwards of 30 years. However, that particular rhom never measured more than 11 inches in length.

With that said, if somebody has a 14+ inch rhom, it was probably captured at a large(er) size based on the inability of aquarium raised rhoms reaching such a length. If there is a rhom in captivity that was raised from a baby that does reach anywhere in the 14" range, I've never heard of it. The growth rate is slower in the aquarium for several theorized reasons, such as water quality, the amount of growth inhibiting or stimulating hormones in the water (based on animal size, quantity, sex and water volume) and other factors such as moving current and water temperature. Therefore, a large rhom freshly captured from a river is more than likely younger than a similarly sized aquarium raised rhom. NOW, I'm not an expert, so what I just wrote is basically me parroting what I've found in my research - to raise my own rhom.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^ What size and how long ago did you get that beast? Pics?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I just got my lil guy today so i'll see if I can get him to a monstrous size and see if he can look like rough's beauty he's got!


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

blbig50 said:


> ^^^^^ What size and how long ago did you get that beast? Pics?


I picked him up on December 14th this past year. So, I've had him for all of 4 months now.

When I got him, he was a "claimed" 15 inches, but a tape measure next to the fish showed 14 after I got him home.







The fish went through a battle with the net when the guy went to move him to the transfer case. So, he suffered some fin damage and other things related to it. He was also predisposed with HITH and a slight bit of gill curl. I'd say he was worth the price despite all of that, so I'm not complaining... just saying how these things go sometimes.

Needless to say, after MANY MANY man hours and dollars spent, he's back to a good healthy condition. So, I'm as happy as a run-away-slave with my rhom (Genghis - as in Genghis Kahn the conqueror)







. Because of my aggressive treatments, prestine water quality and the amounts of protien and vitamins he was intaking, he's already put on a bit over .5". That's AFTER accounting for the loss of the majority of his fins and tail and then measuring the current regrowth. I don't think his tail has fully regrown, so it's possible he's grown another full inch since I got him. from the tip of his lower jaw (furthest forward part) to the end of his tail he measures 14.5" as of a week ago - or so.









As requested, pics...

I KNOW everyone is tired of seeing this one, but I like sharing







... This is what he looked like a week after I got him:








These pics were taken earlier this month:


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome job man!!! I could only hope that my blue diamond rhom gets as big..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I believe the life span can reach 25-30 years for rhoms from what I've read on OPEFE.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> I believe the life span can reach 25-30 years for rhoms from what I've read on OPEFE.


wow, in that case i'm gonna grow old with mine then :laugh: Thanks.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

most ppl dont even keep a single fish for that long


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

db04ph said:


> most ppl dont even keep a single fish for that long


i know, but i'll try to keep mine as long as i can.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Rough996 said:


> ^^^^^ What size and how long ago did you get that beast? Pics?


I picked him up on December 14th this past year. So, I've had him for all of 4 months now.

When I got him, he was a "claimed" 15 inches, but a tape measure next to the fish showed 14 after I got him home.







The fish went through a battle with the net when the guy went to move him to the transfer case. So, he suffered some fin damage and other things related to it. He was also predisposed with HITH and a slight bit of gill curl. I'd say he was worth the price despite all of that, so I'm not complaining... just saying how these things go sometimes.

Needless to say, after MANY MANY man hours and dollars spent, he's back to a good healthy condition. So, I'm as happy as a run-away-slave with my rhom (Genghis - as in Genghis Kahn the conqueror):nod: . Because of my aggressive treatments, prestine water quality and the amounts of protien and vitamins he was intaking, he's already put on a bit over .5". That's AFTER accounting for the loss of the majority of his fins and tail and then measuring the current regrowth. I don't think his tail has fully regrown, so it's possible he's grown another full inch since I got him. from the tip of his lower jaw (furthest forward part) to the end of his tail he measures 14.5" as of a week ago - or so.









As requested, pics...

I KNOW everyone is tired of seeing this one, but I like sharing







... This is what he looked like a week after I got him:
View attachment 180338


These pics were taken earlier this month:
View attachment 180336

View attachment 180337

[/quote]
Those are the best treatment recovery pictures on this forum!! They really made me believe that with time, money, and the correct knowledge, anyone who really cares enough - can bring their fish back from a death defying case of HITH or any other form of treatable illness. You did a great job Rough996!! - I'm Super Impressed.

As far as age goes for rhoms, I'd say 20-30 years is pretty realistic in theory. However age and size will vary among individuals.


----------



## Jared Prentice (May 10, 2009)

Rough996 said:


> ^^^^^ What size and how long ago did you get that beast? Pics?


I picked him up on December 14th this past year. So, I've had him for all of 4 months now.

When I got him, he was a "claimed" 15 inches, but a tape measure next to the fish showed 14 after I got him home.







The fish went through a battle with the net when the guy went to move him to the transfer case. So, he suffered some fin damage and other things related to it. He was also predisposed with HITH and a slight bit of gill curl. I'd say he was worth the price despite all of that, so I'm not complaining... just saying how these things go sometimes.

Needless to say, after MANY MANY man hours and dollars spent, he's back to a good healthy condition. So, I'm as happy as a run-away-slave with my rhom (Genghis - as in Genghis Kahn the conqueror):nod: . Because of my aggressive treatments, prestine water quality and the amounts of protien and vitamins he was intaking, he's already put on a bit over .5". That's AFTER accounting for the loss of the majority of his fins and tail and then measuring the current regrowth. I don't think his tail has fully regrown, so it's possible he's grown another full inch since I got him. from the tip of his lower jaw (furthest forward part) to the end of his tail he measures 14.5" as of a week ago - or so.









As requested, pics...

I KNOW everyone is tired of seeing this one, but I like sharing







... This is what he looked like a week after I got him:
View attachment 180338


These pics were taken earlier this month:
View attachment 180336

View attachment 180337

[/quote]

Fantastic job!! well done-superb specimen.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

Rough996 said:


> ^^^^^ What size and how long ago did you get that beast? Pics?


I picked him up on December 14th this past year. So, I've had him for all of 4 months now.

When I got him, he was a "claimed" 15 inches, but a tape measure next to the fish showed 14 after I got him home.







The fish went through a battle with the net when the guy went to move him to the transfer case. So, he suffered some fin damage and other things related to it. He was also predisposed with HITH and a slight bit of gill curl. I'd say he was worth the price despite all of that, so I'm not complaining... just saying how these things go sometimes.

Needless to say, after MANY MANY man hours and dollars spent, he's back to a good healthy condition. So, I'm as happy as a run-away-slave with my rhom (Genghis - as in Genghis Kahn the conqueror):nod: . Because of my aggressive treatments, prestine water quality and the amounts of protien and vitamins he was intaking, he's already put on a bit over .5". That's AFTER accounting for the loss of the majority of his fins and tail and then measuring the current regrowth. I don't think his tail has fully regrown, so it's possible he's grown another full inch since I got him. from the tip of his lower jaw (furthest forward part) to the end of his tail he measures 14.5" as of a week ago - or so.









As requested, pics...

I KNOW everyone is tired of seeing this one, but I like sharing







... This is what he looked like a week after I got him:
View attachment 180338


These pics were taken earlier this month:
View attachment 180336

View attachment 180337

[/quote]
savage photo mate, all i can say is i really really want a RHOM TOO


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

i got a baby one about 1" ill try to take pics.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^^ditto. I wish I woulda taken pics of my lil beast, but he's hella fast and not too picture freindly. I got him at an inch and now he's approaching 3" @ 3 months. I hope to see mine pass the 10-12" mark which is uncommon in young tank raised rhoms.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I know..old thread but someone revived it.

I was always curious about life span.

The water changes, quality of water, quality of food, and over lack of stress (Not moving him too many times Meaning to different homes...not diff. tanks)
I can't imagine much else making it better for the P.
Maybe supplement the food and this is going to sound REALY stupid...make sure it is active and has something to do...Example swimming against a power head or chasing around the occasional shell fish or little "Home breed" feeders.

Thats what common sense tells me but then again its 230 in the morning and I"m exhausted.

Why don't you post some pics of your collection.


----------

